# Two Landscapes, Two Approaches



## Bee

Here are two landscape paintings I've done on pastel paper coated with clear gesso. Both are 9x12 and I used Mungyo and Yarka soft pastels. As I am new to pastel, I'm trying different style approaches to painting with pastel. I am more attracted to the impressionistic style and not using ground color because I like the colorful effect. I painted it with just my imagination-no reference. The other, realistic approach is much harder for me to achieve, but I think this one worked well-it is from a tutorial by Susan Jenkins. Comments and critique are welcome. 

#1MORNING MEADOW #2 BACK FORTY


----------



## yarnart

Good work. :smile:


----------



## Bee

yarnart said:


> Good work. :smile:



Thank you!


----------



## pastelartprints

yeah its nice, though need some improvements in it.


----------



## Bee

pastelartprints said:


> yeah its nice, though need some improvements in it.



Yes, as a beginner, I'm sure they needs a great deal of improvement.


----------



## dickhutchings

I think it's a mistake we all make in the beginning. Trying to make our own images from our brain takes years of painting from reference photos or from life. Correct me if I'm wrong but the second painting is from a photo or tutorial and really is many times stronger than the one above. I've done a lot of it myself and don't really care for any of them. 

I'm not saying you should stop doing it, it's practice after all. Painting from reference is better practice because it forces you to learn about color mixing, shadows, increases drawing skills and the list goes on.

Keep on painting! You have the stuff.


----------



## Bee

dickhutchings said:


> I think it's a mistake we all make in the beginning. Trying to make our own images from our brain takes years of painting from reference photos or from life. Correct me if I'm wrong but the second painting is from a photo or tutorial and really is many times stronger than the one above. I've done a lot of it myself and don't really care for any of them.
> 
> I'm not saying you should stop doing it, it's practice after all. Painting from reference is better practice because it forces you to learn about color mixing, shadows, increases drawing skills and the list goes on.
> 
> Keep on painting! You have the stuff.


Thank you!


----------

